# College/Career Ideas



## Cheazy (Nov 23, 2009)

I am very interested into art and music, and I always have been. I would like to hear some ideas on maybe what I should go into college for because right now, I have no clue what I'm doing in life. I really like making ambient music. Some examples of Music I like are Boards of Canada, Black Moth Super Rainbow, Air, etc. and so forth. I also really enjoy drawing and using markers and pencils. Not that I'm very good at that, but I really do enjoy doing it. 

With that short bit of information about me, what would some of you guys and gals on the forums suggest? I've been lurking these forums for a few days and I must say, I really like the community. If you have anymore questions, please ask. Thanks in advance everyone! roud:


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

Physics. Because that is what I want to do and so I project it onto you. 

what about sound engineering? something like that. that way you have the best of both worlds your musical hobby to maybe take off and then also the back up. How fun would it be to work on musical productions? To edit content, etc.

Do you like mono, pelican brief, denali, this band around here oh crap, I forgot their name?


----------



## Cheazy (Nov 23, 2009)

Rourk said:


> Physics. Because that is what I want to do and so I project it onto you.
> 
> what about sound engineering? something like that. that way you have the best of both worlds your musical hobby to maybe take off and then also the back up. How fun would it be to work on musical productions? To edit content, etc.
> 
> Do you like mono, pelican brief, denali, this band around here oh crap, I forgot their name?


I haven't heard of any of them. They worth checking out?


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Why not just study music in college?

Since you didn't provide much information as to exactly which aspect of art you're interested in, I found a list of artistic careers (not specific). If you can elaborate upon what you look for in a career, I can try to narrow down the list to what I think you might like. (I have a bit of experience in this area, so I'd love to help out if I can.) 


> Advertising Artist
> Bookplate Artist
> Fashion Artist/Designer
> Motion Picture Artist
> ...


----------



## Cheazy (Nov 23, 2009)

For the art aspect I'm not really looking to be a teacher or anything like that. I like a lot of colors, drawing, coloring and shading are what I like to do and shading might be my best. I also would probably enjoy painting but I have never done that before. Also photography I really like as well. Maybe that will narrow it down a little bit and thanks Femme.

edit: Forgot to mention I'm pretty good with computers as well. Maybe graphic designing or something to do with computers. Same goes with music, like music production and stuff. I'm just looking for ideas and seeing what best suits me.


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

Cheazy said:


> I haven't heard of any of them. They worth checking out?


 
yeah dude. I like the same music as you.:mellow:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I would look at the list that Femme provided. There are a lot of decent artistic jobs listed on there that are also supposed to by in high demand in the upcoming years. A few that I know will be in a pretty good-sized demand (from the list): 

• Urban Designer
• Environmental Designer
• CAD Designer (since you said you also like computers)
• Internet Designer
• Landscape Architect

But again, do what you feel is right for you; don't do something because of high job demands. You don't want to end up in something that will make you miserable.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Cheazy said:


> For the art aspect I'm not really looking to be a teacher or anything like that. I like a lot of colors, drawing, coloring and shading are what I like to do and shading might be my best. I also would probably enjoy painting but I have never done that before. Also photography I really like as well. Maybe that will narrow it down a little bit and thanks Femme.
> 
> edit: Forgot to mention I'm pretty good with computers as well. Maybe graphic designing or something to do with computers. Same goes with music, like music production and stuff. I'm just looking for ideas and seeing what best suits me.


I have a couple questions (only answer what you feel comfortable revealing.):

1) How old are you? Do you still attend high school? 

2) Have you worked on compiling a portfolio? Have you created any art work at all (and I use the terms 'art work' broadly)? 

3) Have you considered acquiring either a BFA (Bachelor of Fine Arts--more studio-oriented classes) or BA (Bachelor of Arts--consists more of lecture and discussion courses)? Determining which aspect of art you would like to specialize in should be discovered through experience--not prior to experience. You can gain this experience through a BFA or BA.

I am assuming you would not like to study music since you didn't answer my question. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

music and computers maybe?


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you realize everyone giving you advice is just some random smuck who knows nothing about these fields? ahhaha


----------



## Cheazy (Nov 23, 2009)

Femme said:


> I have a couple questions (only answer what you feel comfortable revealing.):
> 
> 1) How old are you? Do you still attend high school?
> 
> ...


1) I'm 17 JR in high school.

2) No, just the things i have done in class which isnt much. And I dont see myself as the best artist

3)Not sure on that one yet.

And i would like to do music more but not like music history if that makes since. I just like to make music pretty much.


----------

